# worming



## mysstic (Dec 16, 2011)

I've got four fantails and one of the femails got diarrhea. Took her to the vet, ---yesterday the 3rd time, got ivomec again.
I've also got some worming liquid, but can't get them to drink it, they rather die, they hate it so much.
Hope this 3rd treatment works, but not sure what to do in the future as the vet is not keen to provide me with ivomec cause she recons it's not safe in the long run and it's not a registered product. 
Thank for your advice.


----------



## newbie/bulldoger (Dec 9, 2011)

you want to get ivomec 1% for cattle and swine. you get it online or at your local tractor trailor supply store or feed store for $50 for a 50ml bottle. the vet just wants to make money off you. give 2-3 drops if using ivomec roughly 1-2 cc's. i been using it on my dogs for years. and am somewhat familiar due to family using it on birds. the only reason its not registered is because the dosages is not regulated by the FDA as is in a heartworm tab bought at the vet. it takes care of everything except tapeworms and all animals. stay away from the vets they are educated pocket pickers lol.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Honey can help sweeten up the liquid too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

newbie/bulldoger said:


> you want to get ivomec 1% for cattle and swine. you get it online or at your local tractor trailor supply store or feed store for $50 for a 50ml bottle. the vet just wants to make money off you. give 2-3 drops if using *ivomec roughly 1-2 cc's*. i been using it on my dogs for years. and am somewhat familiar due to family using it on birds. the only reason its not registered is because the dosages is not regulated by the FDA as is in a heartworm tab bought at the vet. it takes care of everything except tapeworms and all animals. stay away from the vets they are educated pocket pickers lol.


 NOT 1-2 cc's!!! It's .01 -.02


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mysstic said:


> I've got four fantails and one of the femails got diarrhea. Took her to the vet, ---yesterday the 3rd time, got ivomec again.
> I've also got some worming liquid, but can't get them to drink it, they rather die, they hate it so much.
> Hope this 3rd treatment works, but not sure what to do in the future as the vet is not keen to provide me with ivomec cause she recons it's not safe in the long run and it's not a registered product.
> Thank for your advice.


Did she do a fecal float or cytology? Is it definitely worms? I use Pyrantal for wormings. Very safe and effective. With 4 Fantails it would be easy to treat. .12mls orally. repeat in 2 weeks.


----------



## newbie/bulldoger (Dec 9, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> NOT 1-2 cc's!!! It's .01 -.02


your right and that is my mistake. i went to sleep thinking about it and 1-2 cc's is alot. 1cc is what i would give a 10 pound dog. 2cc's is what i would give to 20pound dog. sorry for the mistake i guess thats why the vet feels its not safe lol. just stick to the 2-3 drops and thanks for the correction its appreciated.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

newbie/bulldoger said:


> your right and that is my mistake. i went to sleep thinking about it and 1-2 cc's is alot. 1cc is what i would give a 10 pound dog. 2cc's is what i would give to 20pound dog. sorry for the mistake i guess thats why the vet feels its not safe lol. just stick to the 2-3 drops and thanks for the correction its appreciated.


No problem  I use to use Ivermectin on my birds, but I had a couple have a severe reaction to it.....temporary paralysis. That is a rare side effect with ivermectin. It is a common side effect with collie's and some of the other herding breeds.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Msfreebird said:


> No problem  I use to use Ivermectin on my birds, but I had a couple have a severe reaction to it.....temporary paralysis. That is a rare side effect with ivermectin. It is a common side effect with collie's and some of the other herding breeds.


What wormer do you use for your Ringneck Doves? I have been using 3 In 1 Powder for my Ringnecks, Diamonds, and Zebra Finches for a couple of years...same dose for all with no problems. They say to alternate wormers...so I'm looking for another wormer to use that would be safe for both the doves and the finches...

Dawn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Doves1111 said:


> What wormer do you use for your Ringneck Doves? I have been using 3 In 1 Powder for my Ringnecks, Diamonds, and Zebra Finches for a couple of years...same dose for all with no problems. They say to alternate wormers...so I'm looking for another wormer to use that would be safe for both the doves and the finches...
> 
> Dawn


I haven't wormed them yet, but I don't see why pyrantal wouldn't work for them too. Just a lower dose. I'll check at work with the doctor next Wednesday....when I go back to work


----------



## mysstic (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks for all the advices. Not sure really if it worms which casing the diarrhea, it's more of a watery poo which might be from the breeding? She drinks quite a lot, but otherwise seems completely fine. The vet did a fecal analysis, found only a few worms, much less than the first time.
I also read that garlic and apple cider vinegar could be also used for worming. 
The wormer I've been trying to use is called worm enda plus. I might try to add a bit of honey, and see is they willing to drink it that way.
Forgot to mention I'm in Australia. As far as I know ivemec here is only sold in large quantities.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Msfreebird said:


> I haven't wormed them yet, but I don't see why pyrantal wouldn't work for them too. Just a lower dose. I'll check at work with the doctor next Wednesday....when I go back to work


Thank you...much appreciated! Are you talking about Strongid Paste Wormer for horses?

Dawn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Doves1111 said:


> Thank you...much appreciated! Are you talking about Strongid Paste Wormer for horses?
> 
> Dawn


The one I use is for dogs and cats. 'Pyrantel Pamoate' (50mg per ML) also called Strongid. It's a liquid....suppose to be banana flavored


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

That would be for worming individually? I need a wormer that I can mix in their water for flock treatment?

Dawn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Doves1111 said:


> That would be for worming individually? I need a wormer that I can mix in their water for flock treatment?
> 
> Dawn


The liquid form is water soluble. That's how I treat my loft. 1.50 mls per gallon of water. Most vets have liquid pyrantel....it's commonly used for puppies and kittens. If you have a good rapor with your vet, you should be able to get some for your loft.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Okay...thank you!!! 

Dawn


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

mysstic said:


> thanks for all the advices. Not sure really if it worms which casing the diarrhea, it's more of a watery poo which might be from the breeding? She drinks quite a lot, but otherwise seems completely fine. The vet did a fecal analysis, found only a few worms, much less than the first time.
> I also read that garlic and apple cider vinegar could be also used for worming.
> The wormer I've been trying to use is called worm enda plus. I might try to add a bit of honey, and see is they willing to drink it that way.
> Forgot to mention I'm in Australia. As far as I know ivemec here is only sold in large quantities.


Garlic can be good, It seems to be more of a preventative for worms than a full treatment, Apple cider vinegar changes the acidity in the bird which, It almost works as an imitation pro-biotic.

I noticed once after putting garlic in my loft that a few worms appeared in the poop but not a lot.


----------

